# Download Problem- "Cannot Create File"



## PatJ (Aug 30, 2006)

***Edit***

More work has made it clear I cannot save ANYTHING on my new drive.  For some reason the permissions are preventing me from saving to the desktop, etc.  This is (probably) responsible for the error message "Cannot create file".  How (where) do I change my permissions so that I can actually use my new drive?  Thanks in advance.


***Original Post Follows***


I recently (today) had my hard drive replaced and (most of) the old data was transferred over to it.

Unfortunately, I now cannot download files using Safari (which is now the only browser on my machine).  When trying to download a new file, it will begin the download, carry on for varying lengths of time (creating anywhere betwen 6 KB and 40 KB's worth of the file) and then stop.  The Download manager then displays the progress of the download, followed by the message "Cannot create file".

From advice on other threads, I've already emptied my cache, deleted my cookies and reset Safari.  I've also changed the target for "Save Downloaded Files" within my the Preferences.  Finally, I repaired the disk permissions within the disk utility.  Nothing has worked so far.

I am the only user established on the system, so I don't think it should be a question of a mistaken target, etc.  Any suggestions on what my problem might be?


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 30, 2006)

You problem seems to be a permissions problem. Your hard drive probably belongs to whichever account was used to setup your replacement hard drive.


----------



## barhar (Aug 30, 2006)

By default 'Safari' saves to the current users '~/Desktop/' folder. Change the download destination to your hard disk drive, and attempt a download.

If successful, your '~/Desktop/' folder may be locked, or have its permissions incorrectly set. 
If so, open your 'home' folder, click once on the 'Desktop' folder, and select 'Finder's 'File, Get Info' menu item ('Command i'). You can check whether or not the 'locked' check box is check marked or not; and, you can view the permissions of the folder in the 'Ownership & Permissions' panel, under 'Details:'. The 'You can' popup menu should display 'Read & Write'. 'Owner:' should be the current user's name, with 'Read & Write' access. The 'Group:' should be 'admin', with 'Read only' access. 'Others:' should also have 'Read only' access.

If not successful, the entire hard disk drive may have its permission incorrectly set. 
if so, click once on the upper right desktop icon (of your boot drive) and view its ''Ownership & Permissions' panel's settings. The 'You can' popup menu should display 'Read & Write'. 'Owner:' should be 'system', with 'Read & Write' access. The 'Group:' should be 'admin', with 'Read only' access. 'Others:' should also have 'Read only' access.


----------



## PatJ (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks!  I knew it was going to be something (relatively) simple.  I just didn't know what it was.  Saved me a trip to the "Genius Bar".

-Pat


----------

